# Final Path report and post op follow up



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Hi...My final path reports came back - 100 % total thyroiditis inflammation from Hashimotos - NO cancer! Thank God!

He said I was healing great and thank God the drains are out! He is starting me out on 100mcg of Synthroid...I see him next Friday for another follow up. He told me to just take it easy and not over do...and I am soooo going to follow directions!

I do not know what I would have done without y'alls info and support! You all bless soooo many by sharing your experiences.

Feeling grateful and blessed. Y'all have a wonderful day/weekend.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Fantastic news!!! Stay well!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Texaschick said:


> Hi...My final path reports came back - 100 % total thyroiditis inflammation from Hashimotos - NO cancer! Thank God!
> 
> He said I was healing great and thank God the drains are out! He is starting me out on 100mcg of Synthroid...I see him next Friday for another follow up. He told me to just take it easy and not over do...and I am soooo going to follow directions!
> 
> ...


Answer to prayer for sure!! I am so grateful to hear this wonderful news. I really am!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Wonderful!!!! Thanks for sharing your great news with us! :hugs:


----------



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Wohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

That's awesome! How are you feeling so far? Have any of your Hashi's symptoms gone away since surgery?

And I think you're in the Texas heat like I am, so definitely stay indoors and in the AC!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Great news!


----------



## LaHa411 (Aug 2, 2012)

That's fantastic news  I hopefully get my path results tomorrow.


----------



## laliwheels (Jul 6, 2012)

Great News!!! I hope I'm as lucky next week


----------

